# Audison LRx 5.1K??



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone here have info on this perfect 2-way w/sub amp. At 50x2, 160x2 and 700x1 this thing seems like a very powerful one amp solution with just about the right amount (subjective) of power for us DIYer's. 

Also any comparisons between Audison, Arc and Zapco as far as sound?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

just bumping this to the top for any input....


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

andthelam said:


> Anyone here have info on this perfect 2-way w/sub amp. At 50x2, 160x2 and 700x1 this thing seems like a very powerful one amp solution with just about the right amount (subjective) of power for us DIYer's.
> 
> Also any comparisons between Audison, Arc and Zapco as far as sound?


I've heard about it, but know nothing other than the SRP is $1499 and it comes in black instead of blue. Looks to be an awesome solution for a lot of us, albiet probably pretty $pendy.

The comparisons are there. However I think what it really comes down to is how much you want to spend to get very little in the long run.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> just bumping this to the top for any input....


Patience my man patience.  

Dude my guy has been driving me nutz!. Seems my unit is on tour around the country being used as a dealer sales seminar prop.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> However I think what it really comes down to is how much you want to spend to get very little in the long run.


Uh....."very little"?

Dude...... name another amp that is capable of similar out put in a single amp solution. Or multiple amps, but of the same mounting surface area.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

In depth review. If you read Italiano.


----------



## Luca_Bratzi (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I read Italian and the review basically says this:

Questo ampère dà dei calci all'asino

Traslated to english: This amp kicks ass!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

apparently 6spdcoupe has info on this amp (according to the 1st thread this amp was brought up on) but hes not answering his pm's. i just wanna know if this has flexible crossovers like the eD amp and if the sub channel drops lower than 4 ohms.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

my italian is good, but not that good  I think this may be my next amp though depending on what I can get it for.

Pseudonym - yes, it will drop below 4 ohms - if you check the last page of that italian pdf, it has the sub channel rated at 2 ohm mono. Also, it's going to have flexible x-overs - check the photo on page 2 of the settings - looks like it should be good too me.

It looks damn sexy in black and grey too - me likey!!

This also looks like the PERFECT 2 way front stage amp for a horn system - low front channel power, with a ton on midbass and subs!


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently it makes 1050 watts RMS at 1 Ohm to the sub channel.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

evan said:


> Apparently it makes 1050 watts RMS at 1 Ohm to the sub channel.


where did you get this info?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> where did you get this info?


Admittedly, not a source that I know to be reliable. A guy on CCA called G-Money. He says he's a sales rep.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

technobug said:


> Uh....."very little"?
> 
> Dude...... name another amp that is capable of similar out put in a single amp solution. Or multiple amps, but of the same mounting surface area.


small footprints are overrated. Just because an amp can deliver and can be packed tightly does not mean it will also cool down in that small heatsink.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> small footprints are overrated. Just because an amp can deliver and can be packed tightly does not mean it will also cool down in that small heatsink.


small foot print amps over rated? Ummmm, right  

The market seems to value these designs HIGHLY! Look at the PDX amps, then the RF amps, and then the new JL amps....need I say more - 3 major mfgs don't jump on a bandwagon for no reason 

If they make power, don't shut down, and operate within spec - what's not to like?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

evan said:


> Admittedly, not a source that I know to be reliable. A guy on CCA called G-Money. He says he's a sales rep.


The italians only tested this thing down to 2 ohm mono on channel c - leads me to believe that's as far as she's happy. Around 1200 x 1 @ 2 ohm is what I've seen.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> The italians only tested this thing down to 2 ohm mono on channel c - leads me to believe that's as far as she's happy. Around 1200 x 1 @ 2 ohm is what I've seen.


now where did you get your source ?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> now where did you get your source ?


ummm, see post 6 of this thread...

sidebar on that review lists power as:
60 x 2 + 170 x 2 + 750 x 1 all at 4 ohm, dump the sub channel to 2 ohm and we get 50 x 2 + 160 x 2 + 1150 x 1 - all at 14.4v. Seems to jive with everything else I've read, so I don't quite see where I've mislead with my above statement - care to correct me?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

oops didn't read the whole article on that. i dunno why i put the "" there but i dunno. haha, didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> oops didn't read the whole article on that. i dunno why i put the "" there but i dunno. haha, didn't mean anything by it.


no sweat - I know my italian isn't that good, but I can get most of the gist out of the article. It's a pretty glowing review from the subjective side, but italians just tend to write that way. The technical review is a little outside of my vocabulary, so it's hard for me to translate it.

But I already found an error in it - on the side bar it lists "Impedenza di carico minimo" - minimum impedance. It says A + B + Sub (2x4 + 2x2 + 1x2).

Again, points to the minimum impedance on the sub being 2 ohm, but that must be a typo on channel A - it was tested to 2 ohm.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

technobug said:


> Uh....."very little"?
> 
> Dude...... name another amp that is capable of similar out put in a single amp solution. Or multiple amps, but of the same mounting surface area.





andthelam said:


> Also any comparisons between Audison, Arc and Zapco as far as sound?


Uhhh, so how would you answer this question then DUDE!!!  

BTW, I have an Audison amp in my system right now.  And, yes, form factor is important to me as well as a lot of peeps that are hopelessly addicted to this hobby. I'm sure glad that I have an 8 channel that does 1k+ and takes up less real estate than half of the similarly speced amps on the market.


----------



## ALH19 (Dec 22, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> small footprints are overrated. Just because an amp can deliver and can be packed tightly does not mean it will also cool down in that small heatsink.




LRX-s do not overheat. 
I sell them all week long, none come back to complain about overheating or anything else.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> small footprints are overrated. Just because an amp can deliver and can be packed tightly does not mean it will also cool down in that small heatsink.



It's not 100% dependant on heat transfer for cooling. It's mechanically cooled via internal fan.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Spoke to my guy at Elettromedia today. They have a warehouse full of em he says. They are shipping now. Same with the 3.1k.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

technobug said:


> Spoke to my guy at Elettromedia today. They have a warehouse full of em he says. They are shipping now. Same with the 3.1k.


location of said warehouse?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

JoeHemi57 said:


> location of said warehouse?


Irvine, CA. 

Goodluck! 

Get enough for all of us!  

Grab me a Mille ML 3000 sub while you're at it.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone care to share the specs to the 3.1k?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

same as the 5.1k except it doesn't have the 50 x 2 channels.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> small foot print amps over rated? Ummmm, right
> 
> The market seems to value these designs HIGHLY! Look at the PDX amps, then the RF amps, and then the new JL amps....need I say more - 3 major mfgs don't jump on a bandwagon for no reason
> 
> If they make power, don't shut down, and operate within spec - what's not to like?


I said "small foot prints" are over rated not the amps themselves.

all the amps you listed are new technologies --full range class D. RF amps are not small. I was thinking of getting one that was 33 inches wide not too long ago.

The amp here in question is an audison that's most probably a class AB. I know for a fact that the VRX 500.1 overheats fairly easy and can't hold a manufacturer reccomended 1 ohm load. VRX > LRX

For all I care, more chasis = better cooling. It increases reliablity and keeps operating for longer periods of time when your trunk is full and the trip is long. I think it's stupid not to use the largest heat sink you can manage to fit unless you need the space for something really bad. It's like buying a skiny tire for your car when you can fit a foot wide of rubber.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> ... VRX > LRX...


New LRx > Old VRx


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> small footprints are overrated. Just because an amp can deliver and can be packed tightly does not mean it will also cool down in that small heatsink.



Some features of the new LRx line of amps from Audison-

*AMP* - Amplifier Management Processor - Controlling the elements
LRx electronics controls a powerful heart. A microprocessor constantly analyses voltage and current, signal and temperature, to supply
the maximum and the best power in every condition and moment. Music best, possible reproduction:
this is the goal to achieve. AMP is much more than the amplifier handling system; it activates several
functions which monitor and protect the installation: power supply
system, speakers, wiring and source.
The working temperature affects the components functioning; AMP
reads its value, electronically carrying out its thermal stabilisation
and indicating the achievement of thermal limits while the amplifier
can safely go on supplying power. In case of speakers systems
which tend to overload the output stage, AMP acts by limiting
power supply voltage.
The audio signal dynamics and original quality are never affected,
while the amplifier supplies as much power as possible.

*SAF* - Smart Air Flow - Beyond thermal limits
The cooling system concerns the heat sink exterior and its interior. A fan is in the
heart of the circuit; its rotation speed, electronically controlled by AMP, changes
according to the amplifier working temperature.
The higher the demanded power is, the more heat will be generated, the faster the
fan speed will be. Forced air flow improves cooling; it takes air from the outside and
pushes it where it is more needed, until it comes out again through the proper
ducts and carries excessive heat with it.
SAF insures maximum thermal capacity and, thus, power.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

technobug said:


> Irvine, CA.
> 
> Goodluck!
> 
> ...


In on So Cal. See if he can make one drop off a truck for a good price.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I said "small foot prints" are over rated not the amps themselves.
> 
> all the amps you listed are new technologies --full range class D. RF amps are not small. I was thinking of getting one that was 33 inches wide not too long ago.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your referring to the 1.500, but nonetheless I run one for daily use at 1Ohm and have Never had a thermal issue. Several more that Ive installed share the same fact.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I must say, thermally (to the touch) the Audison 6.9 I'm using is by far the coolest running amp I've EVER used running balls out wired for max power. In normal user operations if you were to judge by touch you'd think the amp was not running at all. Also its dead quiet.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> I must say, thermally (to the touch) the Audison 6.9 I'm using is by far the coolest running amp I've EVER used running balls out wired for max power. In normal user operations if you were to judge by touch you'd think the amp was not running at all. Also its dead quiet.


x2. I love that it's dead quiet.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

My SRx4 is the second hottest running amp I've ever used and it's running at 4 ohms bridged. I do hear the fan from time to time and I've felt it quite a few times after about 40 min at it's very warm almost hot to the touch. It has never shut off though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> My SRx4 is the second hottest running amp I've ever used and it's running at 4 ohms bridged. I do hear the fan from time to time and I've felt it quite a few times after about 40 min at it's very warm almost hot to the touch. It has never shut off though.


That's odd I do a few of those a month usually mounted under a seat and never had thermal issues. Although you are n00b captain.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> That's odd I do a few of those a month usually mounted under a seat and never had thermal issues. Although you are n00b captain.


No issues boss, the amp is an animal I swear. It's sitting on my amp rack in the hatch too. Just pointing out that even small amps can get toasty when asked to squeeze out some juice.

Gotta be good at something now don't ya?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> No issues boss, the amp is an animal I swear. It's sitting on my amp rack in the hatch too. Just pointing out that even small amps can get toasty when asked to squeeze out some juice.
> 
> Gotta be good at something now don't ya?




I was just havin fun bustin your ball (<--notice no '*s*' )

Absolutely !


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> I was just havin fun bustin your ball (<--notice no '*s*' )
> 
> Absolutely !


Yea....FUN!!!  I got one nut and this is how you treat it!!  
















hehehe I wub ya and you know it.  

So when are you going to have some of these new Audi's in??


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

so does anyone know how long it will actually take to get one of these?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Yea....FUN!!!  I got one nut and this is how you treat it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha but I have the other. 

I have had em in.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> so does anyone know how long it will actually take to get one of these?


Rob-

Just a matter of ordering it up I think. The warehouse is shipping product. 

AIM me if you want: SQdakRT

Jun


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> I said "small foot prints" are over rated not the amps themselves.


smaller footprints are highly valued in any electronical device...I can't even believe you are trying to debate this...



> all the amps you listed are new technologies --full range class D. RF amps are not small. I was thinking of getting one that was 33 inches wide not too long ago.


You sure RF amps can't be small....you may want to look here first:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/news/templates/template.asp?articleid=229&zoneid=3



> The amp here in question is an audison that's most probably a class AB. I know for a fact that the VRX 500.1 overheats fairly easy and can't hold a manufacturer reccomended 1 ohm load. VRX > LRX


The amp in question is actually a hybrid design - a/b + d. It also seems your "facts" have been refuted by other board members - I've never put my hands on them, so I'll reserve comment...



> For all I care, more chasis = better cooling. It increases reliablity and keeps operating for longer periods of time when your trunk is full and the trip is long. I think it's stupid not to use the largest heat sink you can manage to fit unless you need the space for something really bad. It's like buying a skiny tire for your car when you can fit a foot wide of rubber.


That's a silly analogy.

Let's rephrase the question - I can give you two amps, one is half the size of the other, yet they run at the same temperature - which would you rather have? 

Also a larger chassis also doesn't necessarily mean better cooling. A quick study in thermodynamics yields increased heat transfer when using forced convection - the Audison has a build in fan. Many large chassis amplifiers don't - they rely upon passive transfer of heat to the surrounding environment.

By your theory, just b/c a hummer h1 fits between the lanes of the highway, we should all buy one and drive them...doesn't make sense.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

technobug said:


> Rob-
> 
> Just a matter of ordering it up I think. The warehouse is shipping product.
> 
> ...


I'll look for you later today...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

technobug said:


> Rob-
> 
> Just a matter of ordering it up I think. The warehouse is shipping product.
> 
> ...


Can I have some too?  
I give guuuuuuuuuud comission: Beef Curry


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Can I have some too?
> I give guuuuuuuuuud comission: Beef Curry


Wait !! Free food? Im in.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Can I have some too?
> I give guuuuuuuuuud comission: Beef Curry


Man........You already Fred's biotch. 

I don't want no damaged goods.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooohh burn. You gonna take that?!?!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

"smaller footprints are highly valued in any electronical device...I can't even believe you are trying to debate this..."

so are small speakers (think Bose) just because the industry has a hard on it doesn't mean you should to.

"You sure RF amps can't be small....you may want to look here first:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/news/templates/template.asp?articleid=229&zoneid=3"

You said RF amps are small....I pointed out that not all RF amps are small.

"The amp in question is actually a hybrid design - a/b + d. It also seems your "facts" have been refuted by other board members - I've never put my hands on them, so I'll reserve comment..."

I did my research because I wanted to buy one. There have been people on this thread that claimed that vrx was not really stable at one ohm. One of my friends bought one and tried it with fans and without and it overheated even at 2 ohms sometimes. If a considerable amount of people have trouble with the same amp it might mean something. Would you buy it? 

"That's a silly analogy.

Let's rephrase the question - I can give you two amps, one is half the size of the other, yet they run at the same temperature - which would you rather have? 

Also a larger chassis also doesn't necessarily mean better cooling. A quick study in thermodynamics yields increased heat transfer when using forced convection - the Audison has a build in fan. Many large chassis amplifiers don't - they rely upon passive transfer of heat to the surrounding environment.

By your theory, just b/c a hummer h1 fits between the lanes of the highway, we should all buy one and drive them...doesn't make sense."

You are changing a lot of factors in your comparison it makes no sense. I was thinking if you and I have the same amplifier exactly but one is housed in a larger chasis I would pick that one. ALL THINGS being equal a larger chasis does a better job and increases reliablity in the long run.

Ther are downsides to fans...some are noisy, might have a short life, might not even be designed properly, and the chasis is generally more open to the environment making the board rather exposed.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> "smaller footprints are highly valued in any electronical device...I can't even believe you are trying to debate this..."
> 
> so are small speakers (think Bose) just because the industry has a hard on it doesn't mean you should to.


What's not to like if you get the *same* performance (thermal, output, etc..) in a smaller chassis? Simple question...



> "You sure RF amps can't be small....you may want to look here first:
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/news/templates/template.asp?articleid=229&zoneid=3"
> 
> You said RF amps are small....I pointed out that not all RF amps are small.


Are we really going to argue semantics now...clearly our discussion has been about tiny amps from the get go...



> "The amp in question is actually a hybrid design - a/b + d. It also seems your "facts" have been refuted by other board members - I've never put my hands on them, so I'll reserve comment..."
> 
> I did my research because I wanted to buy one. There have been people on this thread that claimed that vrx was not really stable at one ohm. One of my friends bought one and tried it with fans and without and it overheated even at 2 ohms sometimes. If a considerable amount of people have trouble with the same amp it might mean something. Would you buy it?


And how many people come on a board and say "hey, today my so and so worked just as planned" - it never happens - most of what you hear are negative points. You claim something as fact, yet you can find reports of the opposite - I'm not saying your experiences never occurred, all I'm saying is that you may want to reevaluate your "facts" and perhaps call them opinions...



> "That's a silly analogy.
> 
> Let's rephrase the question - I can give you two amps, one is half the size of the other, yet they run at the same temperature - which would you rather have?
> 
> ...


Why does the chassis size matter - aren't we really talking about the amplifiers ability to manage temperature? Consider simple thermodynamics and you can see why the chassis size isn't the end-all-be-all if you account for managing heat in other ways. 

My question is VERY simple - if I can give you the same power, in a smaller amplifier, with the same thermal performance - why not buy it?

The simple fact is that convection is used b/c it's easier to implement than forced conduction - and cheaper to boot! Of course there are compromises in forced conduction systems - but you get the added value of a smaller amp. Clearly, this isn't an amplifier for you.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

technobug said:


> Man........You already Fred's biotch.
> 
> I don't want no damaged goods.


I am untouched. 100% virgin  
No food for Jun. Jun no guuuuuddd  
Don?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I am untouched. 100% virgin
> No food for Jun. Jun no guuuuuddd
> Don?


I got your back bud, Jun is just Mean !


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> What's not to like if you get the *same* performance (thermal, output, etc..) in a smaller chassis? Simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The VRX in question does in fact overheat rather easily. I'm not saying it will overheat in every application. Don't bust my balls for semantics and I won't bust yours. 

I am not talking about alternative cooling properties here, I claimed that small chasis are overated for a simple reason: the chasis' main job is to cool the amp, in all cases holding everything equal a larger chasis will keep the amp at a lower operating temperature. 

If you want me to deviate from my claim that I can do that too. I think manufacturers should place more empahsis on the more efficient design, ex.: full range class D. The ability to get the same thermal performance lies mainly in the new design, not more efficient cooling techiniques. A smaller footprint is then merely a side effect. In that respect smaller chasis are overated.

The Lrx in this thread is partly a class AB amp. Yes, it is not an amp that I would choose. I would use two Audisons instead so they can disipate heat more efficiently. If you have the room I don't see why not.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

you still haven't answered my question 

Yes, a larger chassis will cool an amplifier better (to a point) then a smaller one - keeping all things equal. But you can get the same thermal performance out of a smaller chassis with some additional technology!! Isn't the real worry, from a user's perspective, the operating temp of the amp, not the size of the chassis?

When you go to a magic show, do you really care how the magician performs the trick, or is it the entertainment you seek?

It seems that we won't ever agree on this issue - and that's ok by me  - seeing as you are using 15 drivers in your current system, and I'll probably be using 5 - oh and my 1 amplifier v. your 8  - we clearly don't take the same approach or value the same characteristics in our gear.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

this amp looks very promising. i think i ma sell my zapco to get one 

but i wonder the way audison rated it. are they running of same PSU? is where if one channel is using less power u can give more power to the other channels? because id like to give my tweeters like 65ish [email protected], doesnt require much to get loud and clear, and give my mids 85-100ish [email protected] and my sub around 800watts @ 4 ohms. i hope you can understand what i am asking?

Audison lrx5.1k straight from audisons site
4 ohm 2x50 2x170 1x750
4/4/2 ohm 2x50 2x160 1x1150
4/2/2 ohm 2x50 2x250 1x1030


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

hush....

I am trying to not get one of those. I am supposed to give Don a call for pricing. I bet they around the $1,000 mark.

I could sell my DD stuff, get this one amp and be done. It'll be at least a year before Jacob could produce a 5 channel.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Flipx99 said:


> hush....
> 
> I am trying to not get one of those. I am supposed to give Don a call for pricing. I bet they around the $1,000 mark.
> 
> I could sell my DD stuff, get this one amp and be done. It'll be at least a year before Jacob could produce a 5 channel.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> this amp looks very promising. i think i ma sell my zapco to get one
> 
> but i wonder the way audison rated it. are they running of same PSU? is where if one channel is using less power u can give more power to the other channels? because id like to give my tweeters like 65ish [email protected], doesnt require much to get loud and clear, and give my mids 85-100ish [email protected] and my sub around 800watts @ 4 ohms. i hope you can understand what i am asking?
> 
> ...



The front chs I believe were tested ~70wpch as is @4ohm. Why you'd want LESS power on the others is beyond me-take it while the givin' is good 

It is an Excellent all in one solution, my fav multichannel to date and I've used pairs of LRX6.9's and DLS A7's in my previous setups.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

azngotskills said:


>


Am I close, or are you interested in buying some amps?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> The front chs I believe were tested ~70wpch as is @4ohm. Why you'd want LESS power on the others is beyond me-take it while the givin' is good
> 
> It is an Excellent all in one solution, my fav multichannel to date and I've used pairs of LRX6.9's and DLS A7's in my previous setups.



i think you misunderstood what i was saying bro. I want to know if i use less power on 2 channels then can that left over unused power be used towards the other channels.




Flipx99 said:


> hush....
> 
> I am trying to not get one of those. I am supposed to give Don a call for pricing. I bet they around the $1,000 mark.
> 
> I could sell my DD stuff, get this one amp and be done. It'll be at least a year before Jacob could produce a 5 channel.



how come we always end up copying each other with the same ideas


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Because they are good ideas....

I would still chose the L3 over the trius...but meh.

Call Don for pricing


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Flipx99 said:


> Because they are good ideas....
> 
> I would still chose the L3 over the trius...but meh.
> 
> Call Don for pricing


Don refuses to sell to me 

Which is cool, I found an awesome Hertz/Audison dealer thats from Houston now

btw i decided to get the Hertz HL70 mids.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> Don refuses to sell to me
> 
> Which is cool, I found an awesome Hertz/Audison dealer thats from Houston now, He said he would ship all they way to dallas too
> 
> btw i decided to get the Hertz HL70 mids.


It's nothin personal bud, they're just very strict about their policies and ifI got caught I'd be in the pooper. The person that is willing to ship to you should'nt be either, but Im gonna guess it's Sam? He likes to take chances.  

If I knew ya better I wouldnt have a problem providing you didnt have a local dealer.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> It's nothin personal bud, they're just very strict about their policies and ifI got caught I'd be in the pooper. The person that is willing to ship to you should'nt be either, but Im gonna guess it's Sam? He likes to take chances.
> 
> If I knew ya better I wouldnt have a problem providing you didnt have a local dealer.


i live far from Houston....5hr drive.

Is there any dealers you know of in Dallas metro?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

None that I know of, but then again Im across the country from there.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Ahh... the beauty of living in TN. 

Ironically, there is no dealer for Zapco in Nashville, but there is one in Tullahoma (where there is only maybe 20,000 people).

Still no Audison dealer and I still need to call Don....


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a Hertz/Audison dealer in Arlington. IIRC, they're called Mobile Sound Systems.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

have one sitting next to me. PURE SEX, cant wait to get it up and running


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

kskywr said:


> There is a Hertz/Audison dealer in Arlington. IIRC, they're called Mobile Sound Systems.


i just sent them an email. they also are kinda far from me. i dont understand why a person cant ship to me if there isnt a dealer in the 30mile range..(isnt that how it works?)


can anyone answer my question about the audison power?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> i just sent them an email. they also are kinda far from me. i dont understand why a person cant ship to me if there isnt a dealer in the 30mile range..(isnt that how it works?)
> 
> 
> can anyone answer my question about the audison power?


No, its staggered as is. There are gains on each section you know if you are looking to raiser/lower the level of the outputs..


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> i just sent them an email. they also are kinda far from me. i dont understand why a person cant ship to me if there isnt a dealer in the 30mile range..(isnt that how it works?)
> 
> 
> can anyone answer my question about the audison power?


It's stupid and one day it will change. I'll either start buying out or bankupting these companies, they'll change their tune about those practices.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

it be nice if Audison adds 2 more channels to the amp so a complete 4 way can be done using a single amp, but hey i can only dream. i emailed larry frederick about it maybe he'll take my "expert" opinion lol


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

any way to find a dealer besides emailing from the website? I need one near Chattanooga, TN 37421.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> any way to find a dealer besides emailing from the website? I need one near Chattanooga, TN 37421.


Audio Designs of Atlanta

Define "near". If you wanna make a Saturday road trip, I'll meet you down there.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

shyt i didn't know they carried that.

I need to call them to see what my full setup would be then...


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> shyt i didn't know they carried that.
> 
> I need to call them to see what my full setup would be then...


Doh.. I should restate it like this.. he carries Hertz, I know for sure. Being Elettromedia, he probably carries Audison too.

Knowing Jeff, he'd probably recommend Zapco over Audison, but that's just how dude rolls. His brands off the top of my head.. Hertz, ID, Dyn, Zapco, Alpine (of course), Mitek/Xtant/MTX, Ixos, maybe some others. The good stuff.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

gotcha. i wonder what kind of a deal he'd make me...


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

5.1k or 2 PDX amps....5.1k or 2 PDX amps. So hard to choose.


----------

